
A hacker's review of DJI Spark quadcopter drone - wolframio
https://dronegarageblog.wordpress.com/2018/05/04/dji-spark-an-open-source-drone-hacker-review/
======
danilo007
im not a proffesional of drone i havent fly one but 600 dollars is quite
expensive with the controller.. i will go for mavic air 1200 dollars it worth
it

